# Rod question: CTS s7 and CCP



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello,

Much of this is very new to me and so I figured I would reach out here for some help. I am looking to buy a good heaver for myself. I have been looking at the CTS s7 and the CCP heavers. Can anyone tell me what the difference is? I am looking at the 8-12oz in both.

I understand much has to do with preference and casting style (of which I am a novice) but I am wanting to know of the difference in construction. Are there any substantial differences? 

Thank you,


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you're going with the CTS S7 series, the 1305 will be a better beach rod and the 1306 will be a better pier rod. The CCP 8-12 is a great rod, just not for me. I don't like the way it casts personally. 

I highly recommend casting both of them side by side if possible. It's really the best way to determine which rod to get as the casting styles are pretty different between the two.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The above is not exactly accurate .. the 1305 is rated 6-10 ounces and the 1306 is 8-14 ounces. The 1306 is harder to load than the 1305 obviously. The 1305 has a softer tip imo. Anyone who buys a 1306 ends up with a 1305 and vice versa. 

The CCP is also a really good rod and a less expensive price tag. I think the rod is a bit heavier than the CTS as far as the overall weights of the two brands. As Fishman stated .. you should take the opportunity to cast each of them an make your decision from there. 

No need to rush a custom build. Get with Tommy Farmer and cast the CCP and get with Nick at TWs and try the CTS's


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Just to add to 2na's comment, like CTS CCP makes a rod rated 8-12 in addition to 6-10. The 6-10 does well up for 6 and 8 & bait but 10 & bait is overload so thus the 8-12. Most of my fishing is done with the 6-10. Make sure you know what weight you will be casting mostly if you are only buying one rod.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I own two 1306 and love them, super light lots of power


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

It tok me a while to focus, but at certain times of the year i am able to fish a two or three month stretch every night conditions permit as many other members here.A rod I didn't initially like or I felt I couldn't get good distance with wound up being a favorite.Been surfcasting over 45 years back when we really had few options.I think all the gear out there now is top shelf,you may just have to "break it in"


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

I wasn't sure if you could actually list a specific brand or model.The point I would try to make is personally'I believe all rods are goo-oo-od"


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

I wasn't sure if you could actually list a specific brand or model.The point I would try to make is personally'I believe all rods are goo-oo-od"
I am a CCP owner of three. I got allot more than a fishing rod when i got to know Tommy a little...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Call and ask for Nick at TW's in Nags Head. He likes and builds both rods. He knows his stuff. Both rods are good with a little different casting characteristics.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

7 series cts is waaay to stout for someone getting their first custom heaver.. I have thrown that rod and own a 6 series,was able to load it,but would hate to throw it more than a few times.. No doubt it will throw a brick..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My advise would be to try before you buy if at all possible. Some heavers are VERY stiff throughout. Some are stiff and heavy through the tip. My heavers tend to have more power through the butt and midsection with a tip, that while by no means soft, does bend a bit during the cast. Your casting experience/style will heavily influence which heaver works best for you. 

I'd be more than happy to let you try any rod I sell, just have to deal with the logistics... 

I have a lot of confidence in the CCP/CPS heavers and welcome any opportunity to field cast side by side and dollar for dollar with any heaver on the market.

Tommy


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> 7 series cts is waaay to stout for someone getting their first custom heaver.. I have thrown that rod and own a 6 series,was able to load it,but would hate to throw it more than a few times.. No doubt it will throw a brick..


S7 is the series moniker that is on the label the 1305 and 1306 and 1307 model, as in "S7 1306".

I have a CTS S7 1307 that took a bit of changing the reel location on before it really started to work. (This Spring, got the rod last Fall). Stiffer than the 1306 but still manageable, I had been using SL30SH on it but it performed way better with a Fathom 15, it gets the bait out there but not as much tip deflection to aid distance. I need to get it well beyond 180 degrees to get it loaded good.

Rod I currently like the Best comes from over the Pond and is quite a bit more expensive, it has a soft tip and is parabolic and it fits the way I cast better than the rest.

TW's Nags Head has a demo S7 1306 they will let you use (I tried without success to get them to let me use it for the rest of Spring 2018 Drum Season) 

Seen a picture this week of a 10 year old New Drum Pro with a Big Drum in her arms. This Pre-High School Pro evidently insists on having her Bait Bitch cast a S7 1306 as it was in the picture with her. This 10 Year Old requires good equipment, good bait and a ride to the fishing grounds since she does not know how to drive a car yet.

Everyone is a little unique, some prefer the Daiwa Ballistic as it is easy to load. Some like Tommy's rod best, some people just stick with older gear and make do especially if they only fish a few times a year. 

Rod Geeks has a heavy blank that others have been using with success. Brian at Red Drum probably will let you try one. It comes in a lot of Colors like the CTS Blanks if you need a bright Blue Rod to show up better in Photo OPs.

Try as many as you can, they all work, some a better suited to advanced casters and some are more forgiving. I tried a Bass Pro Heaver for the first time using JWalkers stick and it worked decent, especially if the reel seat is moved up the butt a couple of inches.





I have a cut down 9'6" Fenwick Surf Stick that suffered an accident to the tip that forced it to become "Stubby". I will try it out on Avon Pier which has limited roof for casting, but unlimited number of whispered and loudly spoken cat calls if you break off......


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

I appreciate the advice from all of you. I will continue to do my homework.

Thank you,


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

a lot of good advice here, since you are a new caster, don't over gun yourself. It's easier to learn proper form with an easy loading rod. If you decide on the CCP, a road trip with a casting lesson from Tommy would stop bad habits from forming.


----------

